# Trygg bicycle by P.T. Helleberg from Lillehammer



## Tin machine (Nov 15, 2013)

picked this tonight believed to be a 1930 ? TRYGG built in norway


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 15, 2013)

*more picks*

of the trygg 



rear rack has a built in slide out tool box !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome bike.


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 16, 2013)

That seat post badge appears to be a troll riding a bicycle. Does this have Sturmey archer hubs?  Here is a photo of a 1959 Jonas Oglaend DBS bicycle that has similar hubs. These were made in Sandness, Norway.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 16, 2013)

That is the coolest badge!
Looks like a Sasquash riding a bicycle.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*yes it is a troll*

yes it is a troll riding a bike , the bike is all there except the headbadge ,which I believe may have been sold off the bike or was keep as a trophy ?? this is what the headbadge would look like ? found this picture on the interweb ,the only trygg bike I could find period ?


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*skirts*

forgot the fact that this bike came with skirts !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*F. & S. Schweinfurt  torpedo hubs*

the hubs or the rear anyway has F.S Schweinfurt stamped on the hub  ? I am assuming thats german ?


----------



## OldRider (Nov 16, 2013)

Howdy Tin! Stunning bike you have there, a beautiful survivor. I have never seen a Trygg bike but I'm wondering if there is any connection to Trygg double leg kickstands made in Sweden. In the 30s through the 50s Trygg kickstands were sold up here as an add on accessory, you could get them for all sizes of bikes.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*very possible ?*



OldRider said:


> Howdy Tin! Stunning bike you have there, a beautiful survivor. I have never seen a Trygg bike but I'm wondering if there is any connection to Trygg double leg kickstands made in Sweden. In the 30s through the 50s Trygg kickstands were sold up here as an add on accessory, you could get them for all sizes of bikes.




hello oldrider . I Would say its very possible ? there is not alot of info out there about this trygg ...interweb brings up little to nothing ?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2013)

There might be a date stamped into the hub.
It's a Fichtel & Sachs Torpedo, great hub.


----------

